# Turkey Pot Call Competition. VOTE HERE!!!



## ripjack13

Ok, without further ado, here it is...
The First Ever Wood Barter Turkey Pot Call Competition !!

*Voting options are at the top of this page...
The Pot Call with the Highest number Of votes here wins this overall competition and donated call blanks. You can only vote for one....
Voting will close on Nov 30, 2015 at 3:03 PM

Here's what's up for grabs....



 


Kevin, Manbuckwal, and Nywoodturner are also donating blanks for the Grand Prize winner!!




Kevin's HRB pot blank and a ziricote striker blank.


 


*


*Nywoodturner's Amboyna blank, with an Ebony and Amboyna striker.*









*Manbuckwal's Stabilized/Cast buckeye burl ( done by Final Strut the cast side is all natural edge burl spikes ) . Stabilized buckeye top and ABWB striker rod .*








There will be 5 total winners (runners up). One from each of the 4 classes, and 1 over all winner, in which that call maker gets the blanks Donated from Kevin, NYwoodturner and Manbuckwal as "The Grand Prize".

There will be Four divisions :
1 - Slate and Ceramic
2- Glass and Crystal
3- Metals (Copper and Aluminum)
4- Decorative


Competitors will be identified by assigned numbers (TBD by the amount of call makers entered)
Scoring will be on sound reproduction in each class.
Highest overall score wins in each class.
Each call score will be worth from 0—10 points. (40 points possible)
In the event of a tie, The Decorative Class vote will also be used to determine the order of finish. (So make sure your calls looks good too.)
Ability to accurately mimic specific call sounds.
Calls must reproduce at least four of the following calls:
A. Cluck
B. Putt
C. Tree Call
D. Plain Yelp, Hen
E. Excited Cutting, Hen
F. Assembly Call, Hen
G. Fly-Down Cackle
H. Kee-Kee Run
I. Purr

Decorative call class will be worth from 0—10 points.
All calls entered will be judged on looks, fit, and finish.
Members of the forum will vote on both the Decorative class and sound.
The Decorative class will also be used as a tie breaker.


OK, so there it is...now please vote for your favorite looking call....
*Voting will close on Nov 30, 2015 at 3:03 PM*


*Voting options are at the top of this page...*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Great bunch of calls gentlemen !!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very hard to pick without playing with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Very hard to pick without playing with them.



Only noise I would recognize from a turkey is sizzling when it boils over in oven...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Very hard to pick without playing with them.



Well...all but one sound like a Turkey....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Sorry, I'd love to participate, but I have no idea what I'm looking at, other than it is wood. There are no birds in New Mexico, except for ravens. We have lots of ravens...


----------



## ripjack13

Jim Beam said:


> Sorry, I'd love to participate, but I have no idea what I'm looking at, other than it is wood. There are no birds in New Mexico, except for ravens. We have lots of ravens...



Think of them as works of art Robert...which one is appealing to you? ....then choose the number.

Everyone may participate in this vote....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Daily bump....come on peeps...


----------



## TimR

Dang guys...what a tough decision (notice I didn't say call...). There is some serious craftsmanship in these and I look forward to some vids capturing their ability to perform also. Congrats to all of you who may have gone outside your comfort zone to do something different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It was tough for me even to narrow the field down to my 3 finalists. Once I did that, it was just as hard to pick one. Look at all the talent here - not a bad one in the bunch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Marc you did a FANTASTIC job taking the pics - thanks for all the hard work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Kevin. I just want em to look as good as they do in person.
I was trying out different backgrounds but I decided not to, and went with just white. That way the focus is on just the calls. Not to metion I really didn't like the way they showed up on the different colored backgrounds. 
My grandsons magnetic numbers came in handy too!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I'm going to Big D tomorrow to see Rodney and pick up some stuff he has for me. I might as well just go ahead and give him the HRB and ziricote blanks I have set aside for the winner. I don't see how anyone could overtake his strong lead. 

@Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Still 17 more days to go....anything can happen....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Kevin said:


> I'm going to Big D tomorrow to see Rodney and pick up some stuff he has for me. I might as well just go ahead and give him the HRB and ziricote blanks I have set aside for the winner. I don't see how anyone could overtake his strong lead.
> 
> @Bigdrowdy1


 
Man if that aint a JINX!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Still 17 more days to go....anything can happen....



Holy Cow!!! I had no idea. Why so long? Voting will pretty much stop after a few days.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

So, looks is the determining factor for the blanks? I thought each category would win blanks, then overall winner would win the ones Kevin, Tom, and Scott donated? I was under the impression that the 'looks' portion of the contest was only a portion of the overall score that would be given...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Send the pot call(s) and striker(s) you are entering and state which class you are entering, also what the minimum amount you want your call to go for in the auction.
Please include one pot call blank per each entry for the "The Grand Prize" winner.

If we have enough participation, then there will be 5 total winners (runners up). One from each of the 4 classes, and 1 over all winner, in which that call maker gets the pot call blanks as "The Grand Prize".

That is what everyone agreed on..

I made it long to give everyone a chance to vote. Is it too long? I have my buddies set for judging the thanksgiving week....I can shorten it...


----------



## michael dee

@ripjack13 , I think you did a great job on this whole competition. The pictures you have posted are great and I can see all the hard work you have put in this to make it happen. I am so glad you took the ball and ran with it because if it had been left up to me , we would have never got there. Thanks a millon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Michael....

It has been fun taking all these pics. I'm still learning how to get good natural light. It would have been great if I could do it outside but the weather up here has been crappy. ...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Marc you have done a heck of a job putting this together and put a lot of time into it. Great job . Thank you really looking forward to the calling portion.
Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Send the pot call(s) and striker(s) you are entering and state which class you are entering, also what the minimum amount you want your call to go for in the auction.
> Please include one pot call blank per each entry for the "The Grand Prize" winner.
> 
> If we have enough participation, then there will be 5 total winners (runners up). One from each of the 4 classes, and 1 over all winner, in which that call maker gets the pot call blanks as "The Grand Prize".
> 
> That is what everyone agreed on..




I'm going fix this....as several peeps have mentioned it to me....I might have misunderstood whats what...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...all fixed....


----------



## Tony

I have know idea what I'm looking for other than visually pleasing ones, but these all look great, good job guys!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

We need some votes....come on peeps....

Don't leave em hanging.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Nearly 30 votes - quite a few. Want me to run a banner ad for it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

That would be cool. 

I'm working on doing the sound videos at the moment. I'm using different devices to record to see what sounds more gooder...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm working on doing the sound videos at the moment. I'm using different devices to record to see what sounds more gooder...



I posted the banner right after I asked. You should be seeing it.


----------



## ripjack13

no sir...I just looked. firefox, chrome, wb original, and wbv2....


----------



## Kevin

Dang it was working for an hour. not working for me either now . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK

Done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Chris did you see the notice or just happened across this thread?


----------



## ChrisK

The notice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Marc I toggled the notice a couple times still not showing. Can't figure out why it isn't showing. I've called Superman in to take a look @MattW also please feel free to vote in the poll if you wish. You are just voting on which one you think looks best. Thanks Matt!


----------



## DKMD

I got the banner... Voting now.


----------



## Kevin

I guess some are getting it and some are not. I did not dismiss my banner so that's not it.


----------



## Kevin

Hmm, I'm seeing the banner now when I log out. Matt I may have jumped the gun here.


----------



## frankp

Tough choice but so far there looks like a clear leader. Beautiful calls everyone. I'm hoping I get a couple for Christmas this year since the women in my family insist on celebrating with presents. Maybe I can convince them to buy one of these fine options. Are these all being auctioned off here or what? I seem to have missed that part of the contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

hmm....still nothing over here either. I know I didn't dismiss it either...


----------



## ripjack13

I do see it when I log out though...


----------



## ripjack13

frankp said:


> Tough choice but so far there looks like a clear leader. Beautiful calls everyone. I'm hoping I get a couple for Christmas this year since the women in my family insist on celebrating with presents. Maybe I can convince them to buy one of these fine options. Are these all being auctioned off here or what? I seem to have missed that part of the contest.




Yes they will be auctioned off at the end of the month...give or take a couple days...
Just in time to give out as a Christmas present!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks for the invitation (banner) to join in this contest.

I cast a vote -- of course, it's based purely on how they look, I don't know anything about game calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 looks like the banner is helping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Right on Kevin!!! Thank you...


----------



## ironman123

I did vote earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## David Van Asperen

@Kevin Thanks for the banner I voted @ripjack13
You call makers are all very talented. I found it a difficult task to narrow it down to one call from such wonderful and diverse woods
It seemed a little like being at the eye Dr. which is better 1 or 2 etc. after awhile they all are still different but I have found sometime that I like in each one .
Great job by all.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Looks like 70+ votes and one well defined front runner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

And 96 views!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like 70+ votes and one well defined front runner


Yes that one caught my eye after going through the list the first time. Now with that being said I wouldn't kick ANY of them out of my backpack! They are all deserving of winning but alas there will be only one winner. Great job by all!

Oh and the Alert banner was pretty cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling

all great looking calls was hard choice



ripjack13 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm working on doing the sound videos at the moment. I'm using different devices to record to see what sounds more gooder...


 
Cant wait hear what they sound like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric

Voted sweet bunch of calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo

WOW! Those are some incredible calls! I had a very difficult time voting.


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> I had a very difficult time voting.



Were all those picketers there again? Sunza bichiz. I'll try to provide better security in the future.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

60 vote(s) 53.6%

Holy cow!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES EVERYONE!!!! IT'S A RUNAWAY TRAIN!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Voting is now closed.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/the-first-ever-wood-barter-turkey-pot-call-competition-results.24487/

Click on link to see results!


----------



## Sidecar

ripjack13 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm working on doing the sound videos at the moment. I'm using different devices to record to see what sounds more gooder...


More Gooder! !
Ripjack13 ...... in 2016 !


----------



## ripjack13

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*

http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-donations-auctions.109/


----------

